# Cass River trips?



## loghead

My wife and I are just getting into the kayaking and we are trying to get some information about kayaking the Cass river since it is close to our home in Millington. I have heard that it is good from Caro to Frankenmuth. I would like to know if anybody has floated it this year or not.
We would like to know the timing and portages and what to expect since we are rookies on this river. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Beaglernr

I use to live near the Cass River as a Kid..many many years ago. Back in 1970 or so my bud Bob and I floated a long ways on it from the bridge at the Chambers road to 46, this was a long full day float in one man life rafts from the military. We caught lots of fish and only did it once. I have no idea what the river is like now as I said, we were kids way back then.
Have fun


----------



## loghead

Thanks Dave, I am sure it seemed like quite an adventure back in the day. lol. I know there was a canoe livery in vassar up until last year so I am sure the river should be open to Frankenmuth anyway. Hopefully we will get some info before next weekend because we plane on trying it the.
Dale


----------



## cmuman

I live in Reese. I am also new to the kayaking world. My wife and I just did Murphy lake. I have friends that have done the cass river from Caro to the rest stop on m46. I plan on doing this trip with them soon. They said it took 2 or 3 hours to do that distance. I was also interested in going through to frankenmuth. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## ESOX

The Cass was a good float Not much in the way of deadfalls compared to rivers the Flint from Halloway to Mott. I haven't floated the Cass in five years or so, so things may have changed. As far as time, if you are really fishing, five miles by road would be a lot of miles on the water and a full days float, but we used to do Cass City to Vassar in an easy days straight paddle.


----------



## RobFromFlint

I can tell you the float is clear from Tuscola to Frankenmuth. I fish that section religiously in my canoe. 3 floats this year so far. It gets clear, sandy and shallow near Tuscola, good place for a rst and a dip.


----------



## loghead

Well the wife and I did the trip from Vassar to Frankenmuth and it was very nice. We started just below the damm in Vassar and enjoyed a very peaceful float all the way through to Frankenmuth. The section from Vassar to Tuscola was every bid as nice as some rivers we canoed in the north. The stretch from Tuscola to Frankenmuth was kinda uneventful. The river widened and got slower and wasnt as scenic. But it was great day and plan on doing it again. Thanks for your input. We will be doing the Caro to vassar next. Any input with timing would be great.


----------

